# 94 trek 850 seat tube help



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

I need help identifying what size seat post I need for my 94 trek 850










any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

26.8 or 27.2, got a ruler?


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Based on your question, I assume the post currently in the bike is not the correct size? 

Usually the size is marked near the bottom of the post. Otherwise, bring it to your LBS and have them measure it with digital calipers.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

the post I had broke , and there where no measurements on the post . 27.2 was to big so I thing ill go with the 26.8 beacause a shop told me it was a 26.6 but it was probably off by a bit


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Could be either , prob. best to measure it and save some aggravation .


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

http://sheldonbrown.com/seatpost-sizes-m-z.html

Lists both 26.6 and 26.8 depending on the year


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

from which point to point do I measure from with a ruler?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

From one side to the other.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Measure twice , buy it once .


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Outside diameter.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

27.2 and a big hammer.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> 27.2 and a big hammer.


nope, i wish 27.2 fit because those are widely available


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> nope, i wish 27.2 fit because those are widely available


Then it's not a big enough hammer.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

hey nuck!

They are all pretty widely available! Even here in NM, you can go into any shop and they have those sizes. Didn't the shop that you went to that measured it for you already have the seatpost you need?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

My '94 850 takes a 26.8. Still widely available. :thumbsup:


----------

